# Reptile Related Jewellery & Fashion Jewellery



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Just recently I have been making jewellery as a means to raise funds for the rescue, but also as therapy for me. I can't do much since I became ill, so I try and escape the real world by being creative.

I try to stick to things I like myself, because it's easier doing so and more enjoyable that way. Some of the themes I have tried to cover are Rockabilly, Emo, Rock / Metal, Reptile and fashionable things for everybody else. I am currently working on other animal related things, so keep an eye out.

Here is a link to my Etsy shop. 
Dens Destiny Designer Jewellery by DensShop on Etsy
If you have any ideas please share them. xxx


----------



## dannio (Nov 20, 2012)

I really like what you've made, they looks great! Keep it up


----------

